# Rena xp3 quick release



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Just a quick question. Purhchased the rena xp3 a few days ago and was getting it ready for today. Just wanted to see all the parts and i pulled up the quick release swictch and pulled out the connection. Noticed a buncha white grease like stuff on the inside. Now it wont click down and the lever seems to be stuck? Anyone know what im doing wrong?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

push all the way in and wiggle a bit and try it.. don't force it.

white grease is foodsafe grease don't worry about it.

Rena filters is the most bang for the buck.

It isn't as nicely made/design like Eheim but it works.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea worked... not really a quick release now is it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It is if you force it and break the tab off like me.  Now mine doesn't have a lockout feature, but it's quick release.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha, yeah, those XP3's are not very quick to release....

Correction, they quick to release and a pain to re-connect..

Just be gentle, wiggle and it will go in smoothly.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea.. i broke mine too... you gotta remember if you are giving it ANY force it will break, it shouldnt need any.

If you feel like it's not going, just push that quick release more into the filter, then try..you should not not tension..

learnt that the hard way.... and if you bring it back to the pet store they WILL be able to tell if you broke it because there will be white stress marks on the plastic... learnt that the hard way too


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yes wiggle it in all the way and just pull lightly should come down pretty easly i know the ehime is a real pain if u dont line it up just right .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> yes wiggle it in all the way and just pull lightly should come down pretty easly i know the ehime is a real pain if u dont line it up just right .


Not as much as Fluvals. My 204 is horrid. Never had a problem with my Pro2, and the Pro 3's are a snap.

And before I broke the tab, the XP3 was a pain. Now it's a breeze. As a matter of fact, if your filter is in a stand, I would recommend breaking that tab off.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 2028 and it works great, much easier to use than the I have. Quieter too and it seems the pump head stays cleaner. 3-4 weeks without a cleaning on the xp3 and the impleller is rattling already.

Having said that, at 1/2 the price vs a 2028, the xp3's are a steal. Not to mention the 2028 is expensive to keep running. Parts cost a fortune and need replacement once in a while (head gasket, impeller, the clip on top, etc)


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

not to hijack this thread but u get no customer saport for the ehimes i was reading that . it was horrible was what i was reading


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Price was great, and i can take the xp3 apart in a few secconds. Im sure if i keep it clean it wont be an issue but they deffinatly need to update the model. THeres a instructional video on youtube that looks like it was shot in the last 70ies and the thing looks the same. Customer service is a big deal imo. 

Heres one for u guys, i went to a pet store and this guy was saying he ran only sponges in all 3 chambers in his xp3. Whats the purpose of that?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess he was using his XP3 for mechanical filtration only. The problem is that the XP3 design already clogs very quickly. If you use all sponges, after a week, your flow would be down to nil.

I actually altered my XP3 setup by using Ehfimech at the bottom first to weed out the biggest particles and now my XP3 flows a bit better between cleanings.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Guess he was using his XP3 for mechanical filtration only. The problem is that the XP3 design already clogs very quickly. If you use all sponges, after a week, your flow would be down to nil.
> 
> I actually altered my XP3 setup by using Ehfimech at the bottom first to weed out the biggest particles and now my XP3 flows a bit better between cleanings.


I was thinking about using Ehfimech or those cheaper plastic bioballs at the bottom basket today while I was driving. *heehee*.. 
Maybe another thread on how to suit up your XPs.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Ugh.... First night and it's leaking water from the lid out of the hole for the wire. I watch the 1970 style instrucional vid, did the trouble shooting but the top is stll taking water? Lost about half a gal in 6 hours.


----------

